# Pregnancy care package



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

My sister-in-law is pregnant and I am over the moon! This is the first baby in the family. My brother works a ton, and they don’t make that much money, and I’m sure things will be stressful and overwhelming. 

I want to make a pregnancy care package for her just to be supportive and loving. She just started her second trimester. Once the baby is here I know how to help them, but right now I don’t really know what a pregnant person needs or wants or what will help. 

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

What lovely news. 

Some nice moisturising cream for her to rub into her growing stomach. A good book on pregnancy.
Something nice for her to put in to the bath to relax. Maybe a maternity top if you can afford it?


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

The oil to rub on to alleviate stretch marks is nice.

In general, though, I think the gift of time is wonderful. For example, some relief from household chores like cleaning, shopping, or cooking. Perhaps a dinner delivery now and then.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Foods that she's craving. A foot massage gift certificate for later in the pregnancy when her feet are going to hurt! Maternity clothes, but if they don't have a lot of money, you can take her to the thrift store and buy cheap maternity clothes. Same for baby clothes. 

If she's tired maybe you can help her cleaning or cooking. You can start one of those meal trains to feed the parents to be and also when the baby arrives. 

Going with her (if they want to) to her prenatal appointments just to show support. 

Ask her what she needs and go from there as well! 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Girlfriends guide to pregnancy. 

Everyone gets what to expect when you're expecting. Good but scary book. Girlfriends Balances it out and if funny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> My sister-in-law is pregnant and I am over the moon! This is the first baby in the family. My brother works a ton, and they don’t make that much money, and I’m sure things will be stressful and overwhelming.
> 
> I want to make a pregnancy care package for her just to be supportive and loving. She just started her second trimester. Once the baby is here I know how to help them, but right now I don’t really know what a pregnant person needs or wants or what will help.
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!


You can Google freebies for expecting parents, and get a TON of wonderful things. Also check into Dolly Parton's reading program. She sends free books to young children. It is a wonderful program! 

Congrats on being a new Aunt!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

A blow up donut to sit on. lol Sorry, you did say any suggestions. Can't help being a full grown child.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> My sister-in-law is pregnant and I am over the moon! This is the first baby in the family. My brother works a ton, and they don’t make that much money, and I’m sure things will be stressful and overwhelming.
> 
> I want to make a pregnancy care package for her just to be supportive and loving. She just started her second trimester. Once the baby is here I know how to help them, but right now I don’t really know what a pregnant person needs or wants or what will help.
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!


At some point she will likely be exhausted. Some gift certificates for housekeeping in her later months, either by you or from a professional service. 

A gift certificate to Gottman's course on bringing baby home, so that she can cope with building a stronger marriage after the child is born and everything get's crazy.

Gift certificates for pregnancy massage.

Good luck. She is lucky to have you looking out for her.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> My sister-in-law is pregnant and I am over the moon! This is the first baby in the family. My brother works a ton, and they don’t make that much money, and I’m sure things will be stressful and overwhelming.
> 
> I want to make a pregnancy care package for her just to be supportive and loving. She just started her second trimester. Once the baby is here I know how to help them, but right now I don’t really know what a pregnant person needs or wants or what will help.
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!


Amazon gift cards. Later, when she's big, pedicure gift cards.

And cocoa butter lotion, lots of lotion.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I've liked all of these suggestions. Take your pick of what you think she'll really enjoy. My guess is though that if she's already in the 2nd trimester she already has pregnancy books to consult.

As the due date gets closer and closer, some pre-made frozen dinners would be wonderful if you have the time and a gift certificate to a cleaning service would be wonderful. 

I like to make up a few different dinners, put them into a few different containers, ie. split a lasagna up between 4 containers since it's just the two of them. Then they can just add a salad and some bread and they are all set. Easy peasy. Anything that help lighten her load will be golden. 

There are tons of websites for freezer meal ideas. Give them some before the baby is born and then some more afterwards. They will be very happy to have some good dinner choices with very little effort on their part.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Buy wipes, diapers, spit up towels. People always by clothes and toys but these things you go through fast.

Gift cards are good but less personal some say

Once you find out the name and or gender several companies do posters of what the name means or what happend in this date in history for whatever date the baby is born. I got that for both my daughters.


----------

